# Pits Are Not Required With Uber.



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

If you are offered a pit, refuse it, but if the passenger insists, take it. You earned it!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

........................................







............................................


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Who would ever comb their armpit hair???


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

The driver in the picture didn't receive the tip she needed so she would have enough money to buy a razor. What I don't understand is why she had to do her personal grooming in front of her passenger. I thought there was no pit needed with Uber.


----------

